
Traders Are Talking Up Crypto, Then Dumping Them, Costing Others Millions - mbgaxyz
https://www.wsj.com/graphics/cryptocurrency-schemes-generate-big-coin/
======
orionblastar
Paywalled.

Can someone explain this for me please?

~~~
coolspot
Classic Pump and Dump scheme.

Non-paywalled link: [https://outline.com/gaCSBy](https://outline.com/gaCSBy)

